# Custom Tricycle



## mrflagman (Jul 8, 2010)

I wanted to show off the tricycle I built for the RRB Build-off. It was a lot off fun building this trike.










One final pic


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 9, 2010)

That's a pretty neat modified trike! I could just see myself pulling up to the bike rack over at the plant parking lot on this! 

Dave


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice! What is the RRB build off?


----------



## mrflagman (Jul 9, 2010)

schwinndoggy said:


> Nice! What is the RRB build off?



Over on RatRodBikes.com they do a build off each summer (I think). I didn't have a vintage bike to build so I used what I had.


----------

